# My male cat is obsessed with his brother



## kim_g_123 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have 2 cats that are both male, one used to go out but when we got the second cat they both became house cats. now and again the oldest cat winges to go out but that is understandable.

The oldest cat has now got an obsession with following his brother around, sniffing and licking his bum constantly, he has also started standing on top of him and biting his neck, i see it as he is bullying him? Its everyday is this normal? as my other cat doesnt do it back?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*no its not bullying have they been neutered? as it seems that one is getting a bit frisky as thats how they mate (the male biting the neck of the female) *


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*It's normal cat behaviour and probably a dominance thing. Are they both neutered ?
Animal sniff each others bums to get information about them and where they've been ect *


----------



## kim_g_123 (Oct 31, 2008)

No neither have been neuterd but they are both male!! great i have a gay cat!! lol Maybe it is time to be neuterd but i dont really like doing it to them!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*They're not gay. There's no great deal about getting them neutered, it's a quick & simple procedure. It's kinder for the cats too. Plus if there are issues begining to arise which sounds like it. You might find them starting to spray round your house*


----------



## kim_g_123 (Oct 31, 2008)

but actually licking his bum is normal?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yep, all normal animal behaviour. My girls do it to each other*


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

kim_g_123 said:


> but actually licking his bum is normal?


Yes i would have said it was normal behaviour (although i didn't think so when i first saw my kittens doing it to each other and yes they were brothers too)


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

aww gay kittys =]

but no, my friend had this problem, she gave them both the 'snip' and now they are fine =]


----------



## kim_g_123 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your help and advise i think its time for the snip!!!


----------

